# Pocket Rocket 2 by Gamekeeper John Webb



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

After winning the little voting competition by Joerg and John I got the Pocket Rocket 2 by John, my so far first Gamekeeper Catty. (Once more I thank you!)

Here comes a short review:

The first impression after opening the little package was:" Wow... really nice multiplex work!" 














The frame has a comfortable shape with a brace for the thumb and a hole for the pinky. It is well sanded and coated in a few layers of PU. It is usable for both hands to hold. You just need to attach bands on the side you need them.
This Pocket Rocket 2 came attached with double layered TB gold for shooting in the anchor point technique and is a pretty hard little shooter. You need a strong grip to shoot it. 







The leather pouch is 95mm x 19mm. 







For me it is comfortable and effective to shoot it with 10-13mm steelballs in a distance of 8-10 meters. It is a very balanced catty and shoots quite accurate. Furthermore it fits into every pocket.

You can buy this and other gamekeeper cattys on eBay UK for a appropriate price! Just look at John's profile!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for posting and i'm glad you like it -- gamekeeper john


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

NICE slingshot


----------

